# Meet my ENTIRE crew! :D



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lottie (27 mo)– orig. from family who didn’t know too much about rats and kept her living by herself with mites (vet said rats fighting, separate them), was cagemates with Amelia. Took in for a few days to work with girls then Laura took them in for a month, and then gave up on them…sick or too difficult. Amelia passed and Lottie won’t accept other rats.









Pea and Calla (supposedly 21 months but I believe much older) – 2 older lumpy girls from Moncton rescue situation.









Sweetie and the Sugarbaby girls – lived in a crittertrail with her brother, had a prior litter fed to snakes, total all around neglect. Rehoming Dexter, Moshi (baby boy) and Leon/Lucas, Sweetie’s brothers.









Lily, Hazel, Phlox, Alyssum and Poppy (8 mo)– young girls being left behind at Moncton rescue…took them in.









Goliath (8 mo) - 4 week old baby, very very sick, young owner couldn’t get to vet to even euth. Megan drove to him and brought him to me to see if we could save him.








Chenoa (9 mo) – about to be let go “free”, since new owner couldn’t keep her, lived in bird cage hence the name.
















Milly (6 mo) – found in backyard…my Backyard Baby








Laurel(9 mo)– beige hoodie on left - Another leftover Moncton rescue girl








Tonka and Ashe (14 mo & 20 mo) – taken in by a Rescue as family was moving to Alberta (illegal to own rats) and needed a home in 2 days for mom and daughter “breeder” rats. Lived in 10 gallon with hamster cage on top. Girls may have genetic pre-disposition to cysts/tumours…adopted.
Tonks








Monkeyface (Ashe)










Ellie and Shama (18 mo)– found being put into a dumpster on a freezing February night. Kind cat rescuer took them in, and rehomed them to me, when one of her cats almost got the rats a few months later.
Ellie (became quite the bully and I separated the group)








Shama








Maaz, Mira and Chara (7 mo)– 3 young girls who I took in to help rehome but Goliath fell in love and he hadn’t accepted anyone as a cagemate…they all hated him.
I just took a group pic in cage, these girls are escapers or they can move…no posing nicely for them 









Bronwen (30 mo)– mom to the Bronlings, adopted from Hamilton AC as she was about to be euthanized after her stray period was up. She was found in a backyard. Gave birth to 13 babies.








Tucker (24 mo) – her son.








Aki (19 mo) – adopted from TAS South with her sister Lani (RIP)








Suri and Linny (14 mo) – Ooops litter sisters from a member’s girl she adopted pregnant









Asha (36 mo) – Taken in as a rehome from a girl who was moving to England…she and her sister 
Adia (RIP) ended up staying as no one wanted 2 black hoodie girls. The other 8 rats I was helping the girl rehome, were adopted.








Aura (34 mo)– mom to 4 young 7 week old girls, about to be euthanized at Hamilton AC.








Terra (28 mo)– her daughter








Zuri on left (28 mo) – her other daughter, not fond of pics, usually hangs back, becoming very cuddly as an oldie








Valora & Vesta (32 mo) – adopted from THS to be companions to my Brie (RIP)
Valora








Vesta with Asha









Tosca and Cleo (25 mo) – adopted from a member after Cleo came to me with her remaining oops eeper (died), I kept them both so they would never have a chance at pregnancy again.
Angel and Megan (24 mo) – 2 of Bronwen’s daughters
Angel behind, Tosca, Megan and Cleo










Rennie (29 mo) – Mom to the Wildlings (1/2 wild litter from Ottawa that Joanne fostered and her mom adopted 3 boys )









Laila (26 mo) – remaining daughter of Rennie 









Wilbur and Otto (28 mo) - 2 older boys adopted from a “Rescue” about to take them to the pet store to feed to the snakes.
Asti and Kittie (9 mo)– 2 remaining Tiki girls (Tiki rescue situation in Welland, ON)
Maline (12 mo) – young mom who had oops litter in Guelph , adopted from foster Tara,
Keely & Bridget (10 mo)– Maline’s daughters
Carina (9 mo)– baby snake rat…came from Hamilton where she bit the snake, the snake owners, etc…was being offered as food. 
The CSB Smooshed…see teeny Maline sleeping on top on back right LOL








The CSB unsmooshing
Front to back then L to R – Asti, Keely and Bridget (beige), Malina, then Carina and Wilbur and Kittie below








Not pictured - Otto
Otto on right


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

So many cute ratties!!!!!!!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Awww! I want your crew! When I saw the title I thought "Oh lord, that's a lot of pics!" LOL


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Such amazing stories.  They're all fantastic.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Cute family. Question: how do you keep your home smelling OK? I have four females and I always seem to smell them, no matter how clean their cage is.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

begoodtoanimals said:


> Cute family. Question: how do you keep your home smelling OK? I have four females and I always seem to smell them, no matter how clean their cage is.


air purifiers, and I use aspen which makes the apartment smell more like aspen...


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh I loved seeing those photos and hearing the stories behind them. You do such amazing work. Any rattie that ends up with you is very lucky.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

What beautiful ratties. Some day I will finally get pictures of my clan and get them posted. They never seem to hold still long enough.


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

so many rats do you have in total? I love tonks, she is very cute. i told my boyfriend you have like 60 rats and he just laughed at me, im not quite sure what that means but dont think he beleived me


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hahaha...get him to count! 

51 rats right now, and 4 foster boys who will be going to new homes.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

I so admire you...except on cage cleaning day...

They're all very beautiful


----------



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww! They are all so cute.
What kind of cage is that?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I knew you had tons of rats, but seeing all the pictures made me go 8O 

I'll never understand how you do it! I thought 9 was a lot of rats and exhausting! :lol:


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow... amazing stories behind them all. You are doing a great job! Some of them almost made me cry...

Milly, by the way, is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy moley!! Thats alot of rats! How do you provide for them all, and give attention to all of them?!?! I could only handle like four rats. but 51!!!

Thats insane...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I had 2 rats all my life for the most part until I moved into my new place 4 years ago. Then I found forums -> shelters ->rescue...when I jumped from 4 to 10 in a few weeks (took in 4 old boys and adopted 2 sisters languishing in the shelter who were full sisters to the girl I had previously adopted)...I was a mess! I felt sooo overwhelmed. :lol: 

You learn to do some things always, and then not get freaked out when some things cannot happen. For eg. You are nursing a sickie...a group of rats may not get out that night, or the night be missed in its entirety because of this poor sick ratty you are fighting alongside. The rats in their cages won't die, and often are subdued when they know someone is sick or passing soon. Injuries take precendence, etc. 

I have a wonderful relationship with my vet, without her I couldn't do what I am doing, I wouldn't know half of what I know through her. We have experienced a lot together, and my first year in rescue was insane and very expensive. I ran my rats to the vet for every little bump and scrape. I learned what *I* can deal with at home (minor abscesses, never never facial), sprained limbs, minor URI's, PT, etc. 
I have a supply of large bags of HT or Mazuri (fairly inexpensive) and bales of aspen for $10 each that last a month plus...

Oh that cage as most of you know, is a Ferrret Nation, I have 2 of those. I like to have groups in bigger colonies of 4+...better for them socially and also easier when its time for Out 

Fostering rats or taking in rats to rehome can be a bit taxing, but I suck it up for the short time they are here, since the difference between life for them and a little "inconvenience" for me...well tell me what you would do? :lol:


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, I have no clue what I would do with that many rats! I wouldnt be able to handle that many. haha
You are lucky to be doing what you are doing and not suffering for it. =]


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

WELL DONE TO YOU

You are amazing for what you do.

Jess x


----------

